# Kayfun Clones



## Riddle (7/8/14)

Hey guys.

I'm currently using a RDA. This dripping thing is so not for me as I am on the road quite a bit and I can't enjoy a nice long vase without having to take the risk to drip while driving. I enjoy building coils though. I fond it really interesting. I'm fairly new to the RBA scene and so far I've been getting good reviews on the kayfun RBA. I see vapeking has the silver and black. The black is more expensive though. Is it because it is a better quality or what? Also does anyone have advice for me comparing the kraken and other RTA's


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/8/14)

Aqua - - magic device too small tank to much fiddly 
Taifun gt - - great device great tank bugger to build properly tho 
Kraken - - great device but building can be a pain 
Rocket, kayfun, Russian - - best of both worlds. Easy to build decent tank size. 
Don't discount the new players - mini nautilus and protanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Totally agree with the points made by @Rowan Francis.
Of course you could go for a Reo and drive and drip at the same time. And get to build coils. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (7/8/14)

@Rowan Francis so all in all kayfun is the way to go... @Andre the reo seems quite awesome. Just a bit heavy on the pocket right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/8/14)

@Riddle. You can't go wrong with a kayfun or similar. @Andre. A reo would be brilliant. If it cost less than R1000 but then would it be so exclusive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @Riddle. You can't go wrong with a kayfun or similar. @Andre. A reo would be brilliant. If it cost less than R1000 but then would it be so exclusive.


 
Just be careful which clone you get because I have bought 6 Kayfuns over time and 5 of them are crap!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just be careful which clone you get because I have bought 6 Kayfuns over time and 5 of them are crap!


 
PS the one that wasn't totally crap I gave away... if you can afford an original Russian 91% then do that!


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

I don't know hey. 
I absolutely adore my Aqua. A whole lot more than the Russian. Building a coil on it was a breeze. 
Looks awesome and gave tons more flavour than the Russian as well. 

I'd take the Aqua over the Russian any day.


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I don't know hey.
> I absolutely adore my Aqua. A whole lot more than the Russian. Building a coil on it was a breeze.
> Looks awesome and gave tons more flavour than the Russian as well.
> 
> I'd take the Aqua over the Russian any day.


I do too and imo a better vape than the Kayfun/Russian, but not enough juice for an all day device probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/8/14)

Loving the advice guys but now to decide which to settle with. Lol I'm still weighing towards the kayfun. I've heard a lot of good reviews of the yeashmo clone of vapeking


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (7/8/14)

@Riddle Kayfuns are great, Just ensure you know the pro's and con's of the clone you are getting as any device has theirs. What I love about the Kayfun is the ability to change tank sizes and the add on kits such as the ice kit. The V2 actually comes with both tank sizes which is nice for if you are looking to alter how much juice you carry.

If you are looking for something to fill up and use all day I would definitely recommend a Kayfun, especially the V2 kit.

As @Andre said, Reo's are great too for their bottom fed dripping. If you enjoy dripping and aren't quiet ready for a Reo you could try out a 3D Dripper which also has a small tank and ability to squeeze the dripper to wet your wicks which saves on dripping.

I hope this is helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/8/14)

Forgot about the 3d thanks @Nimbus_Cloud


----------



## VapeTownZA (7/8/14)

Hey @Riddle here is a review on the Kayfun by Yeahsmo if you haven't seen it already that may help out with your decision. 

http://www.vapetownza.com/reviews/kayfun-3-1-clone-by-yeahsmo-review/

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (7/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Forgot about the 3d thanks @Nimbus_Cloud


 No Problem. Hope That helps @Riddle out.


----------



## Riddle (7/8/14)

Going to have a look at the 3d dripper. Then will decide between that or kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (7/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Going to have a look at the 3d dripper. Then will decide between that or kayfun


Best of luck with the decision!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Agree with @Rowan Francis. In every aspect.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Going to have a look at the 3d dripper. Then will decide between that or kayfun


My opinions:

3D Dripper is ok for a long drive to work its a dripper with a small tank. 
Pro's: Nice flavour as expected from a decent dripper. It has a juice well.
Cons: Changing flavours is a pita. You need to dissasemble the whole tank to clean out the juice well which means tossing your coils. The juice well is small and being a dripper you go through it very quickly.

Aqua. My favorite tank system.
Pro's: dual coil tank system thats easy to build and is the closest tank you get to a dripper in performance. Dry burning and rewicking is easy and refilling from the bottom gets a ml more juice in.
Cons: The tank is small 3ml at most and it drinks juice. It doesn't get me through a whole day.

Kayfun/Russian. These tanks are the best all round performers for all day carry devices.
Pro's: Easy to coil, wick and fill. Great flavour and holds at least 4.5ml of juice. Gets me through the day with no hassles.
Cons: Not much. Bit of a learning curve getting the wick right so it doesn't leak, gurgle or dry hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (8/8/14)

Ok cool the 3d dripper looks like a good buy. Think I'm going to get 1 of those but first going to go for the kayfun. 

Can anybody comment on the difference in quality between the black kayfun and silver one?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/14)

Riddle said:


> Ok cool the 3d dripper looks like a good buy. Think I'm going to get 1 of those but first going to go for the kayfun.
> 
> Can anybody comment on the difference in quality between the black kayfun and silver one?


 
Hi Riddle

Apologies for the late response. The reason for the price difference is the factories they come from, The black one is an H-cigar clone so is a bit more expensive to bring in. In terms of quality, the black ones threads are alot smoother however the Silver one from Yeahsmo is also very good quality, if it is your first rebuildable I would go for the Yeahsmo one for the simple reason that it is not too much of an expense, the quality is very good, we had issues with the first batch with regards to O-rings and packaging which we have sorted out on this second batch and in my opinion it is really a good clone for the price. If you dont mind spending the money however go for the black one, simply because the threads are a bit smoother

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (8/8/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff ... I am just looking for a good quality RBA to play around with. Looks like you will be hearing from me soon.

Thank you to everyone who assisted in this decision.


----------



## Ricgt (8/8/14)

My thoughts about the silver kayfun 3.1 by yeahsmo from vapeking.

For 350 it's good value. It was my first RBA and I didn't want to break the bank. Some issues, leaks a tiny bit around the fill hole and airflow screw but that is because I keep flooding it after filling it. It also sweats around the bottom thread on the body section so it's kinda always sticky with juice. Filling it is always a messy affair and I just can't seem to get it right no matter how many YouTube vids I watch.

That being said, the vapor and flavour that is produces is good. But would I carry this thing in my pocket or drive around with it, hell no. As a learning curve would I buy it again, Definitely...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morne (8/8/14)

I have the Black Kayfun 3.1 by yeahsmo from vapeking. Awesome RBA... threading is butter smooth, great build quality. I’ve been using it for a month now, without any leaking. Michael, the Kempton Park Vapeking reseller helped me with the initial build. No issues at all. I can definitely recommend it. I must admit, the Kayfun has taken a back seat since I got the Reo 

Hope this heps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (8/8/14)

@Morne please don't convince to buy a REO before saving up for it. Lol in due time it will come

Reactions: Like 1


----------

